# Spouse Name Spell Mistake in Passport



## i-am-george (Apr 25, 2013)

Hello,

I am in the process of gathering documents for skill assessment with ACS. While scrutinizing my passport I discovered that spouse name has a spell mistake. Passport issued in Kolkata, but now I live in Bangalore. Does anyone know what is the procedure to correct the details for the passport which was issues in another city. 

Should I wait till I get this corrected and then apply for skill assessment? 

Thanks,
George


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

i-am-george said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am in the process of gathering documents for skill assessment with ACS. While scrutinizing my passport I discovered that spouse name has a spell mistake. Passport issued in Kolkata, but now I live in Bangalore. Does anyone know what is the procedure to correct the details for the passport which was issues in another city.
> 
> ...


At the time of skill assessment you don't need details of spouse. So you might advance for your skill assessment and in the meantime correct the passport.
Cheers!


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

i-am-george said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am in the process of gathering documents for skill assessment with ACS. While scrutinizing my passport I discovered that spouse name has a spell mistake. Passport issued in Kolkata, but now I live in Bangalore. Does anyone know what is the procedure to correct the details for the passport which was issues in another city.
> 
> ...


Apply for reissue of passport.
Services Available : FAQ : User Assistance | Passport Seva


----------



## khatri (Jul 19, 2013)

i-am-george said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am in the process of gathering documents for skill assessment with ACS. While scrutinizing my passport I discovered that spouse name has a spell mistake. Passport issued in Kolkata, but now I live in Bangalore. Does anyone know what is the procedure to correct the details for the passport which was issues in another city.
> 
> ...


Only and only one solution. ... . Get you passport reissued.If you have address proof for last one year. ..u can get is re issue from banglore psk also


----------



## i-am-george (Apr 25, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> At the time of skill assessment you don't need details of spouse. So you might advance for your skill assessment and in the meantime correct the passport.
> Cheers!


That is good. However, do I have to give photocopies of my passport to ACS for DOB? My dilemma is if at all for correction if I need to get a passport re-issued then that would have a new and current address. So that would differ from what I provided earlier.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

i-am-george said:


> That is good. However, do I have to give photocopies of my passport to ACS for DOB? My dilemma is if at all for correction if I need to get a passport re-issued then that would have a new and current address. So that would differ from what I provided earlier.


No problem in this stage!
Cheers!


----------



## i-am-george (Apr 25, 2013)

khatri said:


> Only and only one solution. ... . Get you passport reissued.If you have address proof for last one year. ..u can get is re issue from banglore psk also


Thanks Mroks & Khatri. 

I've been living more than 2 years so address proof is not an issue. What will happen to the B1 VISA granted on the current passport which is still valid for another 6 years? Will it be still valid if I get a new passport re-issued? 

Thanks,
George


----------



## srikar (Mar 26, 2013)

i-am-george said:


> Thanks Mroks & Khatri.
> 
> I've been living more than 2 years so address proof is not an issue. What will happen to the B1 VISA granted on the current passport which is still valid for another 6 years? Will it be still valid if I get a new passport re-issued?
> 
> ...


Hi Goerge,

Dont worry about your B1 visa it will be valid till the end.
Only thing is you need to carry both the passports when going to US,New passport + old passport with B1.


----------



## khatri (Jul 19, 2013)

i-am-george said:


> Thanks Mroks & Khatri.
> 
> I've been living more than 2 years so address proof is not an issue. What will happen to the B1 VISA granted on the current passport which is still valid for another 6 years? Will it be still valid if I get a new passport re-issued?
> 
> ...


Wherever you go, carry both the passports. B1 VISA sticker will not be transferred to new passport. Old and new passport will have link via passport number.


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

Your old passport number will be mentioned on your new passport. There will also be a comment added to your new passport which says "cancelled and returned with Valid Visas". 

As said earlier, pin both your passports together and carry it along.


----------



## i-am-george (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks All. I have another situation now. I might have to travel to US on my B1 visa. My wife also willing to travel, thus she plans to apply for a B1/ B2 visa for herelf. As there is a spell mistake of her name on my passport, will there be any issue for her to get a B1/B2 visa?

Thanks,
George


----------

